# Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary Churchill Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good Burn, great wrapper, good flavor. I'll get these again when I can.

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary Churchill Cigar Review - Nice


----------

